# Cresty Neck?



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

Someone told me this horse has a cresty neck. I thought it is just the way he's built, his breed etc. Does he have a cresty neck? He's a Chincoteague Pony.

































Please no critique on the riding i know it's awful it was my first ride on him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to see a better picture but it does look cresty. If you "squish" the ridge with your fingers does it feel wiggly or is it fairly solid? If it is fairly solid you need to really watch for founder. Don't let your pony get overweight....


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

here are some more pics of him


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, is there away to try and decrease it/get rid of it?


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

Close-up of neck area


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

Close-up of neck area


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

It looks like he does. He does also look kinda chubby. If you take your fingers and run over his ribs, can you feel them right off, feel them but faintly, or do you have to press in to feel the ribs?
If you have to press in to feel his ribs, he may need a little diet or more exercise. If you feel them, but faintly, then I would not worry too much about his neck. Some horses are naturally like that. 
My Lipizzan mare has a slightly cresty neck, but she isn't fat either. And I had someone tell me, "Watch out she's going to founder!!! She needs to loose weight!"
No she isn't, and no she doesn't. I can feel her ribs, but they are not visible. It's how she's made...
Trust me... she's not fat... I don't like fat horses. 

Danielle


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

does he also have Butt Pillows? Those deposits of fat on either side of the tail, right above where it comes out of the butt.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Good point Tiny!
Like my mule, Rosie, when I first got her. She was sporting some fine granny fanny!








See how, right above where her tail comes into her body it's all lumpy looking? Not to mention the lumpies on her flanks. The late afternoon sun makes them look even worse, but also helps to show what we are talking about.

...........she doesn't look like that anymore.......... 

Danielle


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what does she look like now?


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Well, she looks all fluffy and muddy right now! XD
I will take some more pictures when i either have time to take them back to an arena or when the weather dries out so I can brush off the mud...
But when I sit on her now, it doesn't feel like my likes have to poke straight out!

Danielle


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Dont be deceived by thinking that a horse has to be overweight to have metabolic syndrome or IRS - look more for those odd fatty deposits that the other person posted on the grey pony - cresty necks, patches of raised dimpled looking bulges on the quarters especially, sometimes around the sheath in geldings
Restrict grazing, if you need to supplement hay then choose a feed thats been produced for horses that have a metabolic/laminitis risk condition and try to exercise as often as possible
My own vet recommends a chromium/magnesium supplement after having good results with it on a pony he 'adopted'. My old mare had problems some years ago after being fed a sweet mix while on a boarding yard for a while and her appearance is now pretty much normal - no crest at all since I started her on Quiessence.


----------

